# Who can light me about the TARMAC geometry



## hyfrir (Oct 7, 2004)

Why Specialized change the geometry of the TARMAC 07.
What is the outcome now between 06 to 07.


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

The Tarmac frames from '06 look different from the Tarmac '07 frames.

The geometry appears to be the same, at least in my size.

First, is an image of the '06 Tarmac, the second, is of the '07.


----------



## hyfrir (Oct 7, 2004)

*No they chance the geometry*

as you can see in the Specialized site. The outcome of that changes reflected on the 1. Seat Tube Length - Center to Center
2. Standover Height
3. Bottom Bracket Drop


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

The seat tube measurement, C-T, has remained the same, C-C has changed. If you look at the images, the 2007 frame is not as much of a compact frame as the 2006 frame so the intersection height on the seat tube (C-C measurement) is higher.

The now less compact, higher to the ground top tube, will increase the standover height. 

The Bottom Bracket height has increased 5mm, but all the important geometry measurements have remained the same. Top Tube length, seat/head tube angle, rake, wheelbase have all remained the same. I don't think you would notice a difference between the two frames in respect to the geometry.


----------



## hyfrir (Oct 7, 2004)

*Thanks - SPECIALIZED DO A BIG CHANGE*

So, I Keep Forever My Tarmac S-works 2006.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

Are you comparing the SL model from 06 and not the sw tarmac?


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

rkdvsm said:


> Are you comparing the SL model from 06 and not the sw tarmac?


I'm not sure about the OP, but I was using geometry from the equivalent Tarmac, non S-Works models.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

oh okay cause I think the pictures might have been comparing an 06 model that wasn't sl. The 07 models are all sl's.


----------



## hyfrir (Oct 7, 2004)

*I comparison between 06 SL/S-WORKS to 07 SL*

In 06 the geometry of the SL & S-WORKS was the same.
In 07 Specialized change the geometry of the SL.


----------

